# FreeBSD 10, Intel I350 NIC and DHCP not working



## DMax33 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi all,

I've got a PowerEdge server with an Intel I350 NIC installed.  When I installed FreeBSD 10 on the server the Intel NIC using the included Intel drivers does not get an IP as a DHCP client nor does configuring a static IP work.

I downloaded the latest drivers from Intel's support site and installed them.  This helped the situation some.  Now when I configure a static IP it does work but DHCP client still isn't getting an IP address.

The NIC state is flapping.  The log is full of 
	
	



```
dhclient: igb0 link state down
```
 then 
	
	



```
link state up
```
  If I wait long enough the server will usually get an IP address via dhclient but it can never even `ping` the gateway.

Has anyone seen this behavior?

I did install FreeBSD 7 and the Intel NIC works fine with no other changes needed.

Thanks!


----------



## adrian@ (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi!

Nope, this is odd. Please file a bug - https://bugs.freebsd.org/submit/ - and we'll poke the Intel maintainers to see what's going on.

Would you be able to try the FreeBSD 10.1 release candidate images to see if things improved?


----------

